# "The band ... ... ... THE BAND!!!"



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Folks,

I wonder how many of you have ever imagined having your own line of premium sticks? I know I have. A pipe dream, perhaps, but it's fun to dream, right?

So, with that in mind, what kind of imagery would you use on your custom premium cigar band? What would you name it? Obviously it would be something personal ... something that says a little about the quality of the stick as well as the proud manufacturer.

Maybe I have too much time on my hands ... or maybe my graphic designer's mind always needs to be cranking out something ...

... but here's my own personal version of what I would like to see on my cigar band.

Chime in with your own contributions.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

And I've taken the liberty of doing up a few for some of the BOTLs here based solely on the little that I know of them so far.

Hope you like them!

JEFF


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Mind you, I chose these particular images because they were not that hard to interpret ... maybe I'll do more for as many as I can so long as I have the time and energy. 

1f1FAN


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Last one for today.

SCOTT_M


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Just a little bit of creative fun gang!  Hope they're seen as exactly that.

Gotta go light up now. ENJOY!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice job!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

How could I have forgotten this one ...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

They are really cool! I'd love to have a custom cigar band. We will have to commission you to do some for us.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

That's really cool.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I like CIGma_Chi's post! If we do comission we should use that one...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Very cool.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Last one for today.
> 
> SCOTT_M


FEAR THE TURTLE, BABY!!!!

I love it, CIGma_Chi.

Scott"94Terp"M


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

As a terrapin, I loved the band of Testudo (the turtle).


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I wonder if you could print them and then cut them out. I looked at VictoryCigar.com. They make custom bands but I think you have to buy the cigars to go with them.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow! Nice job... how about one for the Oklahoma Sooner fans??? I'll print it out and decopage it and keep it on top of my computer.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Okay, mine isn't nearly as cool looking or pleasing to the eye, but, sadly, my design specialty is horror-themed stuff, so this is my fantasy smoke, the robust Dellamorte Dellamore!! (Which is also a really keen Italian comedy/zombie flick).


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Thats so kewl but wheres the USMC one??


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Wow! Nice job... how about one for the Oklahoma Sooner fans??? I'll print it out and decopage it and keep it on top of my computer.


Glad you guys like them. I'll work up something for the Sooner fans too. Watch for it.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Okay, mine isn't nearly as cool looking or pleasing to the eye, but, sadly, my design specialty is horror-themed stuff, so this is my fantasy smoke, the robust Dellamorte Dellamore!! (Which is also a really keen Italian comedy/zombie flick).


Give yourself some more credit than that! That looks great!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

floydp said:


> Thats so kewl but wheres the USMC one??


I'm actually gonna try and work some up to represent one for all of the armed forces.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I wonder if you could print them and then cut them out. I looked at VictoryCigar.com. They make custom bands but I think you have to buy the cigars to go with them.


Jeff,

I have the original files if you ever want to give it a go! Though I'd need some better resolution logos than the ones I worked with.

Hope you liked it!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Wow! Nice job... how about one for the Oklahoma Sooner fans???


Does this work, Ms. Floydp?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> I have the original files if you ever want to give it a go! Though I'd need some better resolution logos than the ones I worked with. Hope you liked it!


I will try to get a better res logo. I'll be slapping my band on cigars to give out as presents.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I will try to get a better res logo. I'll be slapping my band on cigars to give out as presents.


Very cool, Jeff. Glad you like them. As for the logos and such, the other school sites provided an area where people could download vector versions of the logos or hi res images. If you can get your hands on that, (preferably vector EPS) I'll work up a nice clean print-ready version for you.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

floydp said:


> Thats so kewl but wheres the USMC one??


How's this?


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

OUT-FRIGGIN'-STANDING!

That just motivates the heck outta me!

Scott"SemperFi"M


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Very cool guys. We have some really great artisits here at Club stogie.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I would love to have some of those CS bands to attach to my unknown cigar bundles I get from Calle 8 in Miami.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Get this - drc sent me some cigars to welcome me to Club Stogie (what a nice thing to do - thanks again drc!) and two of them actually had the Club Stogie band on them! I'm not sure where he got them, but man they were cool. I saved them for several months and on the night my daughter graduated from high school, smoked them! They were great!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Does this work, Ms. Floydp?


Wow, that's really nice CIGma!! Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Nely said:


> I would love to have some of those CS bands to attach to my unknown cigar bundles I get from Calle 8 in Miami.


I agree. Is there anyway they can be made available like the CS logo products? I'd pay a few bucks to have some CS cigar bands.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Wow, that's really nice CIGma!! Thank you soooo much!


My pleasure,

I'm glad I can contribute a little to the forum.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Scott M said:


> OUT-FRIGGIN'-STANDING!
> 
> That just motivates the heck outta me!
> 
> Scott"SemperFi"M


Thanks Scott,

For the compliments as well as for the service that you and all our military continue to provide. Glad you like the band.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I agree. Is there anyway they can be made available like the CS logo products? I'd pay a few bucks to have some CS cigar bands.


What do you guys think? Should I upload higher res files up to the Photo Album section? That way they're available for you all to do with what you will. Lemme know.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

By the way gang, I didn't mean for this to be a showcase of my work or anything like that at all!

I wanted to see what all of you would do if you could have your own custom band made. Not necessarily with pictures like horrorview (who by the way did an excellent job) ... but even with a small description detailing the things that would represent you and your great smoke.

For example, my personal band features an image that means something to me. The colors and symbols are the central theme. The "V" is for my last name. Nothing earth-shattering, just personal. 

Who knows ... moving descriptions might get brought to life.  

PS:

Speaking of bringing things to life, I'm gonna mention that in a little over 2 months, I'm gonna be a daddy for the first time. Tentative due date is April 16th and I have no idea if it's a boy or a girl. So you see, the new cigar band has a dual purpose.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

How about a nannacreampie band for Kansas Hat's line of flavored cigars!?!?
:r 

Those bands are really cool!
-Matt-


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Nooooooooooo! Aaaaaaaaaagh......

Iamveryfondofbananacreampie, but not mixed with my tobacco please!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

For my friends in the Army:


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Does this work, Ms. Floydp?


YOU MADE AN OU ONE!!! You are my hero. If I ever have the funds to have my own cigars made, I will be looking you up!!!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> YOU MADE AN OU ONE!!! You are my hero. If I ever have the funds to have my own cigars made, I will be looking you up!!!


 :r Hero is a bit much, but I'm glad you dig the band. And I sincerely hope you DO someday have the funds to roll your own!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Hehehe, Cigma! Can ya make me a sweet Beatles one??


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Hehehe, Cigma! Can ya make me a sweet Beatles one??


I'll do one up tonight and post it. Whether or not you deem it "sweet" will be up to you though. 

Watch for it.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> How's this?


Semper Fi, thank you..


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cool work.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Hehehe, Cigma! Can ya make me a sweet Beatles one??


It's a Beatles one as promised.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

OH! That is SWEEEEEEEET!!! I'm a huge Beatles fan, but my boss is an even bigger one, so I'm gonna print that out and wrap it around a generic cigar for him 

Thanks!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

horrorview said:


> OH! That is SWEEEEEEEET!!! I'm a huge Beatles fan, but my boss is an even bigger one, so I'm gonna print that out and wrap it around a generic cigar for him
> 
> Thanks!


Glad to see that it will get used. Hope he enjoys it! :w


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

all of those are really cool looking :w


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice Bands great Job!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone. And many thanks too to everyone who dropped a few gauges my way. Such a generous group you are.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

WILLYGT

Say hello to my l'il friend ...


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

yeah!! Nice job! Thanx dude.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Whats the chances of getting a Virginia Tech band?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

The Dutch said:


> Whats the chances of getting a Virginia Tech band?


Any particular Hokie sport in mind?


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

How about a pic of Bender smoking a cigar with the Bender band on it, smoking a cigar with the Bender band on it, smoking a cigar with the Bender band on it.. to infinity (and beyond)  

Seriously though, nice logo work.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

KingMeatyHand said:


> How about a pic of Bender smoking a cigar with the Bender band on it, smoking a cigar with the Bender band on it, smoking a cigar with the Bender band on it.. to infinity (and beyond)
> 
> Seriously though, nice logo work.


Nice. Very Escher-esque. I like a challenge. :hn


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Any particular Hokie sport in mind?


Football.... and thanks


----------



## CDP II (Dec 30, 2004)

Sweet bands man!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

The Dutch said:


> Whats the chances of getting a Virginia Tech band?


you can't make that one without a UVA one!!! :r

This is soooooo cool!! We're going to Oklahoma in May so I'm going to have Frank put that OU band on a cigar for my son.

Congrats on the new baby!!! You'll have to send everyone cigars with your logo on it!!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Great stuff, very artistic. St Louis Cardinals, maybe?????

Oh, and PS......
Wrap it around one of those collectable baseball bat Opus-X's for me!
Radar


----------



## morningsmiler (Jan 1, 2005)

just curious as to what graphics program you are using to generate these?

awesome, btw.....


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I wanted to ask that too. Is is Adobe Illustrator?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> you can't make that one without a UVA one!!! :r
> 
> Congrats on the new baby!!! You'll have to send everyone cigars with your logo on it!!


I'll see what I can do about UVA. 

Thanks for the congrats. My countdown has really begun. And I'll have to see just how feasible shipping sticks out to all you fabulous people would be, but if I can make it happen, I will.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I wanted to ask that too. Is is Adobe Illustrator?


I create everything first in Adobe Illustrator then bring it into Photoshop to add effects and images and so on. Give it a go yourselves! There's far too much talent on these boards o not let it shine!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

What size should they be to actually be able to use them for cigars? 

As far as shipping goes, it's $3.85 to ship a 5 pack priority mail....


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> What size should they be to actually be able to use them for cigars?
> 
> As far as shipping goes, it's $3.85 to ship a 5 pack priority mail....


 :r Thanks for the numbers!

I made the bands larger to account for resolution and so on. So you'll need to shrink them down somewhat to fit whatever cigar you're gonna use. I actually haven't tried to fit one yet but I would guess somewhere between 25-50% reduction would suffice. If you get it to work, let me know!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I printed one at 25% and it fits perfectly on a Punch Elites. Wait till Frank gets home and looks in his humi and sees the punch with an OU band on it..:r Thanks for all your help.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I keep trying to think of an idea and half way thru I'm like "that's dumb". 
-eef


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent work jedi. I can't help but wonder where the banancreampie band is, though...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I printed one at 25% and it fits perfectly on a Punch Elites. Wait till Frank gets home and looks in his humi and sees the punch with an OU band on it..:r Thanks for all your help.


I hope the images are clear at that reduction! But either way, I'm glad it's getting some use!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

eef said:


> I keep trying to think of an idea and half way thru I'm like "that's dumb".
> -eef


No such thing as a dumb idea, my friend! Besides, it's about time the world got its hands on a genuine Creep Stick!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Excellent work jedi. I can't help but wonder where the banancreampie band is, though...


 :r It's on my list, I swear! I even have the gingham checkered tablecloth pattern ready for the band ... just looking for a good banana cream pie image with which to grace it.


----------



## morningsmiler (Jan 1, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I printed one at 25% and it fits perfectly on a Punch Elites. Wait till Frank gets home and looks in his humi and sees the punch with an OU band on it..:r Thanks for all your help.


What are you using to fasten it?


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok, since my age thread has unveiled the general age here... I may stand somewhat alone on this, but I have always been a huge Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles fan, so I would like a TMNT ninja stogie to be made.
-eef


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

eef said:


> Ok, since my age thread has unveiled the general age here... I may stand somewhat alone on this, but I have always been a huge Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles fan, so I would like a TMNT ninja stogie to be made.
> -eef


 :r Awesome! Too funny. Well done!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I like X-men, Wolverine is my favorite. Please make me one!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm also a big fan of C.S. Lewis, and since I know he was a BOTL, I thought it would be fitting to have a "Chronicles of Herfia" cigar collection, pictured is "a Leaf Observed".
-eef


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

HAHAHA! That rules, eef!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok, no one here even knows what "Creep" is unless they have been to my site, but you asked for it- Creep Sticks
-eef


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

This one is for my band, Lunaractive...
-eef


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

ok, there ya go, a wolverine stick... of course I should have just let cigma chi, I mean, I'm sure he has access to all soooorts of wolvy art.
-eef


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

morningsmiler said:


> What are you using to fasten it?


Oh, I put a very small piece of double sided tape on it. The band wrapped around just enough so that it covered it completely.

They came out great!!! I had saved all the ones that were made so far and pasted them all on the same page and printed 6 or 7 at one time. It worked out pretty good.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

eef said:


> ok, there ya go, a wolverine stick... of course I should have just let cigma chi, I mean, I'm sure he has access to all soooorts of wolvy art.
> -eef


Huh? What are you talking about? Who is this "Wolverine"? :r

Nice work eef!

In any case, glad to see the monster is loose. I hope more of you join in the custom label craze.

In the meantime, I'll keep doing up what I can to keep it light around here.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, is the thread title a reference to something? It makes me want to read it like Marlon Brando in Apocalypse Now. 

You guys made some good bands. BZ.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Just out of curiosity, is the thread title a reference to something? It makes me want to read it like Marlon Brando in Apocalypse Now.
> 
> You guys made some good bands. BZ.


Sounds like a good trivia question don't it? Can anyone else guess the reference?

First correct answer gets a custom band of their choice.

Makes you wonder though, since everyone ELSE is getting a custom band of their choice, do you REALLY win?

Ah heck, we're all winners here, aren't we?

AREN'T WE!!????? :r


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

The Dutch said:


> Whats the chances of getting a Virginia Tech band?


HOKIE DOKIE


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

how bout an olivet college band? olivet colleges website


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks eef that's a great band!!!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Excellent work jedi. I can't help but wonder where the banancreampie band is, though...


Dessert is served ...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

From Dusk to Dawn there is a line after they have killed most of the vampires

The band let's go kill the band. (Might have been a F&*king in the middle somwhere)


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

radar said:


> Great stuff, very artistic. St Louis Cardinals, maybe?????
> 
> Oh, and PS......
> Wrap it around one of those collectable baseball bat Opus-X's for me!
> Radar


Here's the band at least


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Here's the band at least


excellent, thank you


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> From Dusk to Dawn there is a line after they have killed most of the vampires
> 
> The band let's go kill the band. (Might have been a F&*king in the middle somwhere)


Good guess, but not the reference I chose.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

By the way folks,

if you guys actually slap these on a cigar and light up, post a pic or two .. I'd love to see how they turn out! Who knows, maybe the special bands enhance your smoking experience. Or not.


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> HOKIE DOKIE


Hey, thanks a lot man. Thats great!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

A band with the Sopranos on it?


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I think the Reference is to the little guy from fantasy Island. When he says the plane the plane or something like that.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

kamikaiguy said:


> I think the Reference is to the little guy from fantasy Island. When he says the plane the plane or something like that.


Not quite the right guess here either. Good try.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Bruce5 said:


> A band with the Sopranos on it?


"MADE" in NJ...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Darb85 said:


> how bout an olivet college band? olivet colleges website


This was a toughie ... not a lot of images available.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Sounds like a good trivia question don't it? Can anyone else guess the reference?
> 
> :r


If I say "John Belushi", is the answer clear now?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Blues Brothers


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Its wrapper is a piece of the original U.S. constitution. It was hand-rolled by Queen Elizabeth during her 'wild' years and was burried with George Burns until grave-robbing space-mushrooms... eh, well, you know the rest.

quick and dirty.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

sweet thanks. on the olivet band


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Blues Brothers


You win! Name your band.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

KingMeatyHand said:


> Its wrapper is a piece of the original U.S. constitution. It was hand-rolled by Queen Elizabeth during her 'wild' years and was burried with George Burns until grave-robbing space-mushrooms... eh, well, you know the rest.
> 
> quick and dirty.


That's a fantastic job! And such an apropos description....


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

CIGma_Chi said:


> "MADE" in NJ...


.
Dude you are the man, 
How can I size it and print it.
I have some blank bands if that would help.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Bruce5 said:


> .
> Dude you are the man,
> How can I size it and print it.
> I have some blank bands if that would help.


Check back in the thread a few posts and see how Msfloydp sized and printed it. I think a reduction of 25%-50% should cover ya.

Glad you like it! Enjoy!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Dessert is served ...


Good Lord!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Good Lord!


  Looks yummy right?

For everyone else waiting on a band, hang in there. I'll get to them.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> You win! Name your band.


Woo Hoo! Hmm... What to pick... I'll go with my avatar. Howzabout a Motörhead one?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Woo Hoo! Hmm... What to pick... I'll go with my avatar. Howzabout a Motörhead one?


Lemmy is god after all ... watch for your new band tomorrow.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Woo Hoo! Hmm... What to pick... I'll go with my avatar. Howzabout a Motörhead one?


Oh heck, here ya go ... :r


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Right on! You do fast work.

It looks great, I'll try to print it out and put it on something.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

D. Generate said:


> Right on! You do fast work.
> 
> It looks great, I'll try to print it out and put it on something.


i'm sure you could put it on your "minuto", if ya know what i mean....


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Don Jefe...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

IHT said:


> i'm sure you could put it on your "minuto", if ya know what i mean....


I don't think I even want to ask ... :r


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Galaga...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Bender Version 2.0...and he actually IS smoking a cigar with his own band :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

This really is awesome! 

How bout a "Goodfellas" Band? That's the movie I watch most often when smoking a great cigar. Nothing like lighting up while DeNiro smashes some guys face with his shoes.


Oh and one quick question, how exactly is everyone shrinking these down to fit a smoke. Where do I save the image to? 

Great job on these Cigma


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

how about this babe on your next cigar


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> How bout a "Goodfellas" Band? That's the movie I watch most often when smoking a great cigar. Nothing like lighting up while DeNiro smashes some guys face with his shoes.


Glad you like them! How's this?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Freakin' Awesome!!!!!! 

I've always wanted my very own DeNiro Cigar. You definitely ROCK Cigma!!

Thanx.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> how about this babe on your next cigar


Ouch. :r


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

great work guys...
maybe you could leave a little white area on the sides so people can write down what the cigar is if they actually use it.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Mike I think I've got that covered. 

I've always like the looke of the LE's with the double band on 'em. I think I'll use the Goodfellas band as the primary band and then under it use the Word Document White band that was in the Pictures thread to tell me what the smoke is. I think that might look pretty sharp, what do you think?

I'll try it out tomorrow and post a pic to let you see what it looks like.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Bubba smokes. Now with extra fish!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Galaga...


Sweet, Garnet and Gold


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

KingMeatyHand said:


> Bubba smokes. Now with extra fish!


 :r Fish flavored tips huh?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

PDS, thanks for this site and the kind words ...

... and now, a band fit for the Founding Father perhaps?

(And yes, the Panda IS smoking a Graycliff)


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, Cigma, we throw a Pig Roast every year at our house: 250lb pig, a great band, liquor for days etc etc. I gave out cigars with a stogie sucking pig on the band last year, but I think I need a better band: gaudy, over the top etc etc.... Can ya help a BOTL?



CIGma_Chi said:


> PDS, thanks for this site and the kind words ...
> 
> ... and now, a band fit for the Founding Father perhaps?
> 
> (And yes, the Panda IS smoking a Graycliff)


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> PDS, thanks for this site and the kind words ...
> 
> ... and now, a band fit for the Founding Father perhaps?
> 
> (And yes, the Panda IS smoking a Graycliff)


I think this ois the best band you designed thus far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

magno said:


> ...gaudy, over the top etc etc.... Can ya help a BOTL?


A little TOO over-the-top?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

MM2(SW)S said:


> I think this ois the best band you designed thus far. Keep up the good work.


Many thanks! Any particular image you'd like to see on a band?


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh my god, I think that just might freak people out. Can you find a...er.....happier, perhaps more "regal" looking pig? Preferably one that's alive?  (I'm gettin' picky, here, aren't I?)



CIGma_Chi said:


> A little TOO over-the-top?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

magno said:


> Oh my god, I think that just might freak people out. Can you find a...er.....happier, perhaps more "regal" looking pig? Preferably one that's alive?  (I'm gettin' picky, here, aren't I?)


 :r Lemme see what I can do.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks. and may I say, "what service!" :r



CIGma_Chi said:


> :r Lemme see what I can do.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

magno said:


> Thanks. and may I say, "what service!" :r


I try. 

Here's one of two alternates:


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

And the other...


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Those are both AWESOME. definitely going with one or both. Thanks a bunch. Too cool.



CIGma_Chi said:


> And the other...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

magno said:


> Those are both AWESOME. definitely going with one or both. Thanks a bunch. Too cool.


*WHEW* :r

Glad you'll be able to use them.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I know, I'm a tough customer, but your first band scared my wife. Can't have that.



CIGma_Chi said:


> *WHEW* :r
> 
> Glad you'll be able to use them.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

magno said:


> I know, I'm a tough customer, but your first band scared my wife. Can't have that.


It's all good. My wife wouldn't have liked the first one either. :r

Good smokin' to ya!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

:r Glad we understand each other.



CIGma_Chi said:


> It's all good. My wife wouldn't have liked the first one either. :r
> 
> Good smokin' to ya!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

So I can't tell: what kind of cigar is that pig smoking?



CIGma_Chi said:


> I try.
> 
> Here's one of two alternates:


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

magno said:


> So I can't tell: what kind of cigar is that pig smoking?


Montecristo #2. The pig's got taste. :r


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Perfect. I actually have some to put a few of the bands on for my more discriminating friends. A pig smoking a Monte#2 emblazoned on a Monte #2 -- too cool.

If you're bored, how about a Ren & Stimpy cigar band?



CIGma_Chi said:


> Montecristo #2. The pig's got taste. :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

How about a UVA one? And maybe a Yankee one also? These bands are soooo kewl!!!! Very creative!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

> If you're bored, how about a Ren & Stimpy cigar band?


Hell yes! I'm all over that:


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Now that kicks ass! Perfect clip to use, too!



eef said:


> Hell yes! I'm all over that:


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> How about a UVA one?


 CAVALIERS


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

hey Cigma...hate to bug you with another, but any chance I could get a Pitt one? No rush, but we usually grab my coach a box of cigars at the end of each season. I was thinking of grabbing something unbanded (hehehe) and maybe throwing on some Pitt bands


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> hey Cigma...hate to bug you with another, but any chance I could get a Pitt one? No rush, but we usually grab my coach a box of cigars at the end of each season. I was thinking of grabbing something unbanded (hehehe) and maybe throwing on some Pitt bands


Never a bother ... glad to help out. Stand by.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Never a bother ... glad to help out. Stand by.


thank you sir


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> And maybe a Yankee one also?


Yankees up ... Pitt on tap.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> hey Cigma...hate to bug you with another, but any chance I could get a Pitt one?


Will this work?


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Will this work?


Now that is my favorite one. I will have to print a couple ou tot send to my dad, friends up in Pittsburgh.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Will this work?


Awesome....thanks man

Edit:

Just saw the blue Panthers on the sides. Thats great work!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> Awesome....thanks man
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just saw the blue Panthers on the sides. Thats great work!


Glad you like it. I hope they look good on the sticks! Post a pic of you guys smokin' 'em if you get a chance!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

MM2(SW)S said:


> Now that is my favorite one. I will have to print a couple ou tot send to my dad, friends up in Pittsburgh.


Humble thanks.

Hope your dad and friends enjoy them!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Will do. This May, the team smoking, while holding the trophy for nationals down in St Louis.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Humble thanks.
> 
> Hope your dad and friends enjoy them!


I am sure they will, especially my dad, a huge Pitt fan. Your work is fantastic and I realy do like seeing these, so keep them comming.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

FANTASTIC!!!!! Thanks sooooo much!! I'm going to print out a bunch and make a box with all the different bands then we'll post it!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> FANTASTIC!!!!! Thanks sooooo much!! I'm going to print out a bunch and make a box with all the different bands then we'll post it!


Glad you like them. Please do post that pic. I look forward to seeing them put to good use!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

magno said:


> If you're bored, how about a Ren & Stimpy cigar band?


Ren and Stimpy Version 2.0...


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Awesome! thanks!



CIGma_Chi said:


> Ren and Stimpy Version 2.0...


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

CIGma_Chi said:


> PDS, thanks for this site and the kind words ...
> 
> ... and now, a band fit for the Founding Father perhaps?
> 
> (And yes, the Panda IS smoking a Graycliff)


That is classic! Thanks!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

pds said:


> That is classic! Thanks!


And once again, thank you, sir.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Your work is Fantastic! Lucky to have such a talented and giving member. Thanks!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Leafhog...


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Very nice! Thanks CIGma_Chi, best looking band I've ever seen.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

WETTERHORN ...

The image was pretty strong AND you get the first double-band design. :r 

Now I know nothing about Wetterhorn so hopefully I captured the spirit of it.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

dude! what a cool talent and great idea!! i kno i'm new here, but i'd love to see more of these!! keep them coming!

got any ideas for one with the hollywood sign, and maybe a couple palms on the sides??

That would be so cool!!

later


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

hollywood said:


> dude! what a cool talent and great idea!! i kno i'm new here, but i'd love to see more of these!! keep them coming!
> 
> got any ideas for one with the hollywood sign, and maybe a couple palms on the sides??
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words and again, welcome. It's never a bother to ask! I'll get to it to as soon as I have some time so check for it later tonite.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

hey cig,

thanks. some of the bands just started to 'fall off' a few of my sticks just now!! very odd?!?


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> WETTERHORN ...
> 
> The image was pretty strong AND you get the first double-band design. :r
> 
> Now I know nothing about Wetterhorn so hopefully I captured the spirit of it.


Outstanding! Thanks for making me a band!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

hollywood said:


> got any ideas for one with the hollywood sign, and maybe a couple palms on the sides??
> 
> later


HOLLYWOOD calls ...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> HOLLYWOOD calls ...


What else can you say but .... YOU ROCK!! :al

I cannot believe how well you read my mind on this one! It will no doubt be adorning a few sticks SOON.

pm me your addie for your proper reward. isom? or non?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

hollywood said:


> What else can you say but .... YOU ROCK!! :al
> 
> pm me your addie for your proper reward. isom? or non?


Hollywood,

I'm glad you like the band.

Tell you what though, while I would absolutely love a new addition to my humidor (by the way, you are very gracious to offer) the best reward would be to have you put the band to good use and post a pic of it here on the board. That would be very cool indeed to see.

Enjoy it!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Hollywood,
> 
> I'm glad you like the band.
> 
> ...


DAMN?! Too new to even give a cigar away!?!?!  I guess nobody's seen my pics in the gallery i put in tonight.

But rest assured; as soon as i get them printed up this week; i'll post some pics for you. Again, man ... MANY THANKS!!!

ttys - later


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW!! This is some NICE work!!!

How about a UCONN one???

Even though I'm a UCONN alum, I'm a BIG Penn State football fan so your second band in this thread caught my eye  

GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

CoventryCat86 said:


> WOW!! This is some NICE work!!!
> 
> How about a UCONN one???


Thanks for the compliments!

HUSKIES anyone?


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

EXCELLENT!!!

Now, how much will 100 of them cost me :w


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Hey... Nice art!!!
What about a Manchester United band?


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Will this work?


I like that U of Pittsburgh one. Nice.

How about one w/ an Tony Montana Scarface type dude either like this:










or like this:

or this:

or this:


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Steeltown said:


> ......one w/ an Tony Montana Scarface type dude and then of course flanked on both sides by a few babes from the back


Would that be possible?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Steeltown said:


> Would that be possible?


Yikes bro! :r

I'll see what I can do.

And to PDS, I apologize for the HUGE amounts of space this thread has chewed up. :r


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

ju1c3r said:


> Hey... Nice art!!!
> What about a Manchester United band?


MAN U...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Steeltown said:


> Would that be possible?


Here's an attempt ...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

OK, huge thanx to Cigma Chi for hooking all of us up with bands. I actually printed them out and stuck them to some smokes. So, here's a few pics.

THANX CIGMA CHI!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

And another


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Here's a closeup


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> OK, huge thanx to Cigma Chi for hooking all of us up with bands. I actually printed them out and stuck them to some smokes. So, here's a few pics.
> 
> THANX CIGMA CHI!!!


Very cool! Thanks for posting the pics! Looks like they turned out well. And as for thanking me ... putting the bands to good use is more than thanks enough! ENJOY!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, they look even better in person. I printed out some of the other bands too so when I get them put on I'll post a pic. I think the double band idea solved the problem of identifying them at least for the present time.

I printed out a Sopranos one so Bruce5 be looking for it


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> MAN U...


Ah Yeah... that's the stuff! nice Man U.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Yeah, they look even better in person. I printed out some of the other bands too so when I get them put on I'll post a pic. I think the double band idea solved the problem of identifying them at least for the present time.
> 
> I printed out a Sopranos one so Bruce5 be looking for it


Hmmm...this might have the makings of a fun little contest/review type activity. What do you think?

Work with me.

Everyone prints out their band and slaps it on a cigar. They then send that cigar out to someone else and vice versa. The receiver gets to see a new band, smoke a cigar and then try to guess the stick in their review.

Sounds fun, right?

Or maybe not. :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

now that does sound kind of cool. a pif with a twist!! 

Anybody out there that can print me about a dozen? My son poured KoolAide in my printer last night while sitting in mommy's lap :c !! Little Punk A-s .... 

GOD you have to love the little guy!! 

Anyway, if we can get it started; I'm in!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

hollywood said:


> now that does sound kind of cool. a pif with a twist!!
> 
> Anybody out there that can print me about a dozen? My son poured KoolAide in my printer last night while sitting in mommy's lap :c !! Little Punk A-s ....
> 
> ...


 :r Awesome story! Hope you get it up and running soon!

OK, I'll gauge interest and if there's a significant rumble, I'll start a thread in the appropriate forum.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> :r Awesome story! Hope you get it up and running soon!
> 
> OK, I'll gauge interest and if there's a significant rumble, I'll start a thread in the appropriate forum.


Great!

btw - the printer is fubar. off to best buy. shit; that's $ for sticks down the drain. maybe the wife will forget about it in a day or so; and i can buy both?


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Cigma - 

That one looks solid - how would I save it to a high resolution? Would it be possible to PM me one w/ a bunch of naked chicks - I can supply you w/ the photos. I think the best smoke would be one that every time you take out of your mouth you're looking at some beautiful naked ladies...

I also like that pif idea - unfortunately I only have a color printer at work, but if you get me the band in a slightly higher res I could make it work!

Thanks!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Steeltown said:


> Cigma -
> 
> That one looks solid - how would I save it to a high resolution? Would it be possible to PM me one w/ a bunch of naked chicks - I can supply you w/ the photos.
> 
> Thanks!


Steeltown,

You crack me up. Not a problem at all. I have the full hi res file still so I can drop in a bunch of ladies for ya. I have my own sources of course :r but maybe you should PM me a link for your favorites.

I'll work it up and have it for you later tonight.


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Steeltown,
> 
> You crack me up. Not a problem at all. I have the full hi res file still so I can drop in a bunch of ladies for ya. I have my own sources of course :r but maybe you should PM me a link for your favorites.
> 
> I'll work it up and have it for you later tonight.


I'll PM you a few links. You can obviously use some of your favs too! Look for something by lunch time. Thank you sir!


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Steeltown said:


> Cigma -
> 
> That one looks solid - how would I save it to a high resolution? Would it be possible to PM me one w/ a bunch of naked chicks - I can supply you w/ the photos. I think the best smoke would be one that every time you take out of your mouth you're looking at some beautiful naked ladies...
> 
> ...


When you get the bands of the chicks from cigma... can you send me as well... I can't wait to smoke one and looking at chicks at the same time... :r 
Thanks.


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

ju1c3r said:


> When you get the bands of the chicks from cigma... can you send me as well... I can't wait to smoke one and looking at chicks at the same time... :r
> Thanks.


 Not a problem. Share the wealth, as they say...


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Your jambox is now his by way of our actions.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

KingMeatyHand said:


> Your jambox is now his by way of our actions.


Damned Mooninites! :r Nice job!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Steeltown said:


> I'll PM you a few links. You can obviously use some of your favs too! Look for something by lunch time. Thank you sir!


Steel,

Email me when you get a chance and I'll run the first one by ya to see if it does the job. :r


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

In the interest of equal time of course ...


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Meatwad make the money see
Meatwad get the honeys G
Drivin' in my car, livin' like a star
Ice on my fingers and my toes and I'm a Taurus


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Now THAT'S a meaty cigar ...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hook 'em Horns ...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Catch a Tiger ...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

OK gang,

Hopefully everyone who has requested a band is all set up for now and enjoying them.

On Thursday, I'll be on the beaches of the Dominican Republic for my sister's wedding and four days of sun, sand and stogies at the spectacular Casa de Campo resort.

The feature attraction of the trip (other than the wedding, natch) will be a tour of Tabacalera de Garcia which is conveniently located 5 minutes from the resort. I'll be taking plenty of pictures and will set up a photo gallery upon return.

Tabacalera de Garcia (Altadis USA) (Cabañas, Chairman's Reserve by H. Upmann, Don Diego, Don Diego Reserve, Flamenco Las Palmas, Henry Clay, Henry Clay Habana 2000™, Hamiltons by H.Upmann, Hamiltons Reserve, H Upmann, H. Upmann 2000™ La Corona, Las Cabrillas, Montecristo, Montecristo Cigare des Arts, Napa Estate by Don Diego, Napa Reserve by H. Upmann, Onyx Reserve, Playboy by Don Diego, Players Club by Don Diego, Pleiades, Por Larrañaga, Por Larrañaga Habana 2000, Primo del Rey, Romeo y Julieta 1875, Romeo y Julieta Vintage, Santa Damiana, Santa Damiana Habana 2000™)

Looks like I'll be a few dollars shorter upon return as well. :r


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats to your sister on getteing married. I am looking forward to seeing the picks of the Tabacalera de Garcia and the cigar smoking at the wedding reception Have fun and smoke something good to commemorate the nuptials and the visit of the Tabacalera de Garcia.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

KingMeatyHand said:


> Your jambox is now his by way of our actions.


AGH!!! Brilliance!! I love ATHF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

MM2(SW)S said:


> Congrats to your sister on getteing married. I am looking forward to seeing the picks of the Tabacalera de Garcia and the cigar smoking at the wedding reception Have fun and smoke something good to commemorate the nuptials and the visit of the Tabacalera de Garcia.


Very kind of you. Thanks! And I plan to smoke many MANY good sticks as well as bring back a bunch to share!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

A special PDS request ...


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Very kind of you. Thanks! And I plan to smoke many MANY good sticks as well as bring back a bunch to share!


Welcome, I am sure you will be smoking many, MANY fine cigars down there. So what do you plan to smoke after the wedding, to celebrate?


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Hook 'em Horns ...


My wife (a Texan) told me she loves this band. Just to bad she doesn't smoke cigars.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Club Stogie Band Version 2.0....


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

MM2(SW)S said:


> Welcome, I am sure you will be smoking many, MANY fine cigars down there. So what do you plan to smoke after the wedding, to celebrate?


The groom will be providing the sticks to celebrate and I know he's a big Montecristo fan so I have a feeling that's where we'll be leaning. I'm crossing my fingers that they'll be some very fine Montecristos indeed.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> The groom will be providing the sticks to celebrate and I know he's a big Montecristo fan so I have a feeling that's where we'll be leaning. I'm crossing my fingers that they'll be some very fine Montecristos indeed.


I do hope it is a southern Monte for such an occasion. Just remember not to party to hard at the bacholor party, It isn't good showing up to late to a wedding. And have fun and congrats once again.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

LOUIE, LOU-IE .... WHOOoooaaa-whoa


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

MM2(SW)S said:


> It isn't good showing up to late to a wedding.


Yep. My ex could go on at great lengths about that. I have always maintained it was her father's fault. He chose that night to introduce me to aged scotch. 

Hey Cigma, have fun and enjoy those Montes!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Yep. My ex could go on at great lengths about that. I have always maintained it was her father's fault. He chose that night to introduce me to aged scotch.
> 
> Hey Cigma, have fun and enjoy those Montes!


Thanks guys!

Though if I AM gonna be late for a wedding, there are probably far worse reasons than aged scotch and a fine southern Monte.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey gang,

Soon I'll be on my way out the door to the shores of the DR. Just wanted to leave a general note for people who may want to print some of these bands out. I have printed some out using EPSON Photo Quality ink jet paper. It's not QUITE photo paper but it's brighter, whiter and ultra-smooth coated paper so it's still very pliable. Thus far it's worked for me.

Of course LasciviousXXX seems to have had great success printing them out as well so he might be able to help you even more.

Thanks again everyone! Have a great week!

J


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

And I'm back. 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend! I had a fabulous time and posted a few pics in the Photo Gallery.

Alas, the Domincan sun is far FAR from me now and it's back to the grind. But at least I have a few "southern friends" to keep me company.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> And I'm back.
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely weekend! I had a fabulous time and posted a few pics in the Photo Gallery.
> 
> Alas, the Domincan sun is far FAR from me now and it's back to the grind. But at least I have a few "southern friends" to keep me company.


Welcome back,and I looked at the pics you dog.. :r Looks like you sure had a great time my friend..


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Man, it's snowing here and would be a wonderful time to get in a hot tub if you have one (we don't). Looks like you had a great time... Welcome back!! 

I used card stock to print out the bands but it didn't work near as well as photo paper does.. they look really great!! I'm still gonna take some pictures for you as soon as I get them all cut out! I'll try to get to it Weds when I'm off from work.


----------



## LOKI (Feb 25, 2005)

just looked at all of them. GREAT JOB ! btw where in N.J. I'm in somerset county.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

LOKI said:


> just looked at all of them. GREAT JOB ! btw where in N.J. I'm in somerset county.


Very cool. I'm in Hudson County, right across the river from NYC. Maybe a New Jersey herf is in the works then. Welcome aboard again!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

floydp said:


> Welcome back,and I looked at the pics you dog.. :r Looks like you sure had a great time my friend..


That I did, sir. And thanks for the welcome home. Enjoy the upcoming herf!


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

I know i already asked for one but had another idea. A corvair Band. As in the Chevy corvair? PM me if you need some sites or something


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Man, it's snowing here and would be a wonderful time to get in a hot tub if you have one (we don't). Looks like you had a great time... Welcome back!!
> 
> I used card stock to print out the bands but it didn't work near as well as photo paper does.. they look really great!! I'm still gonna take some pictures for you as soon as I get them all cut out! I'll try to get to it Weds when I'm off from work.


Thanks for the welcome home! Looking forward to seeing the bands. And maybe you need to get yourselves that hot tub after all!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Darb85 said:


> I know i already asked for one but had another idea. A corvair Band. As in the Chevy corvair? PM me if you need some sites or something


Best I could do with limited imagery


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

can I get one done? I'd appreciate it...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

LSU_Stogie said:


> can I get one done? I'd appreciate it...


Hey LSU, check post #212 in this thread. :r I think I made this one up for you LSU fans before you even asked. Hope it works for ya!

HOwever, if you have something else in mind, let me know!


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

HAHA great, thanks man...


----------



## LOKI (Feb 25, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Very cool. I'm in Hudson County, right across the river from NYC. Maybe a New Jersey herf is in the works then. Welcome aboard again!


cool hope to meet you herfin jersey style. checked out botl forum there is a herf on 5-14-05 same day as CA big smoke and my bud already bought tiks for CA btw found this today might make a good band.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

cool thats awesome


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Thanks for the welcome home! Looking forward to seeing the bands. And maybe you need to get yourselves that hot tub after all!


sometime in the FAR future we're planning on putting a big deck on the back of our house with a place to drop a hot tub in... gonna be the next millinium if we keep buying all these smokes!! :r smokes, deck, smokes, deck, smokes, deck, smokes!! Guess the deck will be awhile.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

This one screamed out to be made Icehog3 ....


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

LOKI said:


> cool hope to meet you herfin jersey style. checked out botl forum there is a herf on 5-14-05 same day as CA big smoke and my bud already bought tiks for CA btw found this today might make a good band.


You should check this out if you're in the area. I won't be able to make it but far be it from me to deny a Jersey BOTL!

http://www.jrparamus.com/


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

This is a great thread!! Awesome work Cigma.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> This one screamed out to be made Icehog3 ....


That's just awesome!!! Where do I order 100???

Thanks, you made my night CC!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> sometime in the FAR future we're planning on putting a big deck on the back of our house with a place to drop a hot tub in... gonna be the next millinium if we keep buying all these smokes!! :r smokes, deck, smokes, deck, smokes, deck, smokes!! Guess the deck will be awhile.


Ms. Floydp I would say smokes....instant gratification 

However

I am getting ready to do a lot of landscaping in my yard.....it needs some love and some shade plants. Did you know there is an entire website dedicated to Hostas?? I swear, if you can buy it, there is a website for it. I've been looking at all the shade plants....man there are some real pretty ones.

What this has to do with bands....I don't know.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> That's just awesome!!! Where do I order 100???
> 
> Thanks, you made my night CC!


 :r Glad to do it. As for where you can order 100, I can be of no real help. But you CAN print up a 100 if you so choose. The all-wise Msfloydp found a way to make it work ... as did LasciviousXXX.

Good luck!


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

In HOC


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

nmcintire said:


> In HOC


Very cool. Nice to have you on board, brother.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

TOP 25 version 2.0...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

coppertop said:


> What this has to do with bands....I don't know.


As with most of these threads, they gradually drift onto other subjects.. you're liable to find anything in them... :r :r I've never been known to stick with the same subject for very long anyway!!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

LOKI said:


> cool hope to meet you herfin jersey style. checked out botl forum there is a herf on 5-14-05 same day as CA big smoke and my bud already bought tiks for CA btw found this today might make a good band.


Here's a go at this one, Loki ...


----------



## LOKI (Feb 25, 2005)

very cool


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

LOKI said:


> very cool


Loki,

Hang tight ... I have another one in the works using an image I have on hand.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

PaulMac,

If you're truly from the Highlands, my wife and I honeymooned in Aviemore. I love your country and can't wait to go back!


----------



## drinkfish (Mar 5, 2005)

that's very cool , i'll try to do some for myself when i learnt fotoshop


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

coppertop said:


> Did you know there is an entire website dedicated to Hostas??


did you talk to my wife, mike? she's had that site bookmarked for a while now, she loves hostas.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

coppertop said:


> Did you know there is an entire website dedicated to Hostas??


I must have missed this part of your post somehow. There were 2 flower gardens when we moved here and we had 5 trees taken down along with a bunch of the ugliest bushes you ever saw. Anyway, we put in 2 more flower gardens and I put in a small hosta on the side of our house that is just gigantic now! It's really happy where it's at. I'm going to put in a few more but most of our yard gets too much sunshine (since we have no more trees).


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

maybe we should start a landscaping thread..LOL


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Jeof, look in the photo gallery, Frank put in the pictures of most of the bands that you've made. I was working on some stuff today and put the bands on to take a quick picture. Some of them aren't as clear as the rest, it took me a little bit to figure out the setting on the camera.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

CIGma_Chi said:


> PaulMac,
> 
> If you're truly from the Highlands, my wife and I honeymooned in Aviemore. I love your country and can't wait to go back!


Awesome work as usual Cigma!
Thanks

PaulMac


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Jeof, look in the photo gallery, Frank put in the pictures of most of the bands that you've made. I was working on some stuff today and put the bands on to take a quick picture. Some of them aren't as clear as the rest, it took me a little bit to figure out the setting on the camera.


Frank and Anita,

You guys are amazing! They look great and I am humbled that you put in that time to print and cut them all out. MANY MANY THANKS. I can't imagine the cuts you suffered in doing all of this! :r

SO COOL!

J


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Frank and Anita,
> 
> You guys are amazing! They look great and I am humbled that you put in that time to print and cut them all out. MANY MANY THANKS. I can't imagine the cuts you suffered in doing all of this! :r
> 
> ...


hey, it was the least we could do for you... and I'm happy to report NOT ONE SINGLE CUT!! LOL I'll give you heads up on the band cutting next week with a count of exactly how many there were.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Floydp ...

You'll understand the pain it caused me to make this one ... since I'm a die-hard Giants fan ... :r


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

To the XXXs ...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

drinkfish said:


> that's very cool , i'll try to do some for myself when i learnt fotoshop


That would be awesome! Please be sure to post them here when you do make some up! And welcome again.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Arrgghhhh ...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> To the XXXs ...


That is Awesome!!! Thank you so much Cigma! XXXPuppy will love these, she's a big purple fan 

You are more than generous. THANX!!!

I'll print some of these out and post the pics in a couple of days


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Loki Version 2.0...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Cyclones touch down ...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

TShailer....


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

CIGma_Chi said:


> TShailer....


That's just freaky!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Arrgghhhh ...


Homer is my new favorite!!!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Homer is my new favorite!!!


That's a fave of mine as well. Inspired by Quixote's avatar and tweaked to include a l'il bit of the leaf.  Thanks!


----------



## LOKI (Feb 25, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Loki Version 2.0...


Thanks alot that's really nice work wish I had that talent maybe you could do a NJ spoof band since our state leaves itself wide open for ridicule on all subjects


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

LOKI said:


> Thanks alot that's really nice work wish I had that talent maybe you could do a NJ spoof band since our state leaves itself wide open for ridicule on all subjects


Thanks!

I though about doing one for NJ. Maybe that'll be the next one. But I for one love my state regardless of what the rest of the country thinks. LOL


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

This is the VA Herf Band that made its debut this past weekend. Msfloydp and floydp were kind enough to send me some sticks with the band so at least I could pretend to be there with you guys.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Cigma, I gotta tell ya : those CS bands game out amazingly well. Perhaps the best looking band I've ever seen. Thanks much.



CIGma_Chi said:


> This is the VA Herf Band that made its debut this past weekend. Msfloydp and floydp were kind enough to send me some sticks with the band so at least I could pretend to be there with you guys.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> This is the VA Herf Band that made its debut this past weekend. Msfloydp and floydp were kind enough to send me some sticks with the band so at least I could pretend to be there with you guys.


I have to tell you thank you again for all your hard work on those bands Jeof!! They were a hit!! Everyone loved them.. I took extra bands to hand out and didn't have any left. Thanks for keeping it a secret for me.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I have to tell you thank you again for all your hard work on those bands Jeof!! They were a hit!! Everyone loved them.. I took extra bands to hand out and didn't have any left. Thanks for keeping it a secret for me.


I was more than glad to do it. Hope it made for some giggles at what looked like an amazing time!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

magno said:


> Cigma, I gotta tell ya : those CS bands game out amazingly well. Perhaps the best looking band I've ever seen. Thanks much.


You must still be suffering from "Herf Fever" but thank you all the same for the kind words. It was fun to be able to contribute.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

For us Mac users...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Is there any hope left for these movies ...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Guess who ...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Your one talented dude Jeof..... Awesome my friend... I bet Tim laughs for an hour when he sees it..


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

LOLOLOL!!! WTG Jeof!! That's too funny. Great job by the way!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Guess who ...


Too funny! I am at work now and I will be leaving soon...I will be laughing the whole way home!

BTW, thanks again for creating those great bands for the VA Herf. What a nice addition they were to the herf. You are a talented dude.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

itstim said:


> BTW, thanks again for creating those great bands for the VA Herf. What a nice addition they were to the herf. You are a talented dude.


Glad to do it.

And I say you oughta be reveling in the glory of your ash! :r


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Maybe this will see some use in 2007 ...The Top 25 Anniversario X


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Amigo, what about Juan Dela Cruz saying Pinoyman! What do you think!
or maybe Lapu-Lapu kind of like Gurka! 

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> Amigo, what about Juan Dela Cruz saying Pinoyman! What do you think!
> or maybe Lapu-Lapu kind of like Gurka!
> 
> Muchas Gracias!


Excellent ideas, Pinoyman. Watch for them tonight!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> maybe Lapu-Lapu kind of like Gurka!
> 
> Muchas Gracias!


The first entry for you Pinoyman ...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Pinoyman,

Pic of Juan dela Cruz are hard to come by so I worked this one up in its place for now ...


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Those are absolutely Beautiful Pare! Who is that Guy with a hat? 
"Life is short, Art is Forever"

Salud!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Okay, here's some anti-establishment ones for folks rabble-rousers like me! LOL. 

Here's one for one of my favorite bands!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

And, one of my favorite bands from when I had poodle hair down to my butt crack!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

And one for Motorcycle Diaries fans!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Okay, here's some anti-establishment ones for folks rabble-rousers like me! LOL.
> 
> Here's one for one of my favorite bands!


Ah the Dead Kennedys ... brings me back ... WAAAY back. That's some nice work! The Che one is awesome!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

great work jim! those are pretty nice!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

horrorview said:


> Okay, here's some anti-establishment ones for folks rabble-rousers like me! LOL.
> 
> Here's one for one of my favorite bands!


Mmmm! A Jello cigar!

Very, very cool. I would rouse some rabble, but it's getting late and I have to be at the establishment at 9am.

Gettin' old.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

horrorview said:


> And, one of my favorite bands from when I had poodle hair down to my butt crack!


What were you doing to the poodle?


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> What were you doing to the poodle?


LOL! I was wearing him, man! It was all the rage!!

I, of course, mean a "poodle perm" that was the 80's metal musician's hairstyle of choice. u


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I printed some bands and put them to use  here are some pics....


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Another Angle


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

WillyGT said:


> Another Angle


Carlos,

That's VERY cool! Thanks for posting these! What kinda paper are you using? The sheen on it looks fantastic!

"You da man!"

Jeof


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Its regular paper what makes it shiny its the Printer i used. Its a Laser printer (Tektronix, dont remember the model). Its a printer from where I work  haha. It has great print quality. So I printed some in it and they look awesome.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Resident BrauMeister


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Filly ...


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY Cool!!!! I want some of those!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Congrats to the National Champs


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Congrats to the National Champs


That's right baby. PTP'ers, Nat'l Champs, unbelievable baby.

Sweet band Cigma_Chi!!


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

Darb85 said:


> I know i already asked for one but had another idea. A corvair Band. As in the Chevy corvair? PM me if you need some sites or something


Jeez! I wish I'd seen this last week.

I met Ralph Nader Friday night and I would have LOVED to have given him a cigar with the Corvair logo band on it :r

-Quixote


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Quixote said:


> Jeez! I wish I'd seen this last week.
> 
> I met Ralph Nader Friday night and I would have LOVED to have given him a cigar with the Corvair logo band on it :r
> 
> -Quixote


I have the ulitimate picture of him. Ralph Nader in a corvair. this was when he appologised at the corvair national convention for being an A-Hole


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

WillyGT said:


> Its regular paper what makes it shiny its the Printer i used. Its a Laser printer (Tektronix, dont remember the model). Its a printer from where I work  haha. It has great print quality. So I printed some in it and they look awesome.


Those tektronix printers melt wax for the "ink" or at least they used to. Be sure to remove the band before the stick gets too hot! 

-Matt-


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Those tektronix printers melt wax for the "ink" or at least they used to. Be sure to remove the band before the stick gets too hot!
> 
> -Matt-


Thanks Matt, dont really know if this one does that, but it takes a a lot of time to start printing cause its got to warm up, so better not take chances  .


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

WillyGT said:


> Thanks Matt, dont really know if this one does that, but it takes a a lot of time to start printing cause its got to warm up, so better not take chances  .


Also have to say that you did a great job of cutting out those curves!


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

horrorview said:


> And one for Motorcycle Diaries fans!


Forget the movie, I'm a Che Guevara fan..hope that doesn't get me black listed.... :hn


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Trooper27 ...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Might as well put these here too. For those that don't know, any day now, my first child is gonna be born. No idea if it's a boy or a girl so I made up custom bands for each one. They're both on the celebratory cigars now and one will be torn off when I find out which one I have! :r


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

And for Grace...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

And this is what the stick looks like right now ... just waiting for the baby now! So when I go radio silent on the boards, you'll all know why! (Tentative due date is this Saturday!)


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> And this is what the stick looks like right now ... just waiting for the baby now! So when I go radio silent on the boards, you'll all know why! (Tentative due date is this Saturday!)


Just make sure you post and tell us what the baby is and how baby and mom are doing!! What are you gonna smoke?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Just make sure you post and tell us what the baby is and how baby and mom are doing!! What are you gonna smoke?


That I will, Anita! Thanks! And now that Radar has been nice enough to gift me with some beauties, I will be smoking one of those for sure.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

A special request ...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

And another ... same requestor


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

And one simple but elegant last one for tonight


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Jeof, those are perfect!

Again, congrats on the expanding family!  


:ms NCRM


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Thanks Jeof, those are perfect!
> 
> Again, congrats on the expanding family!
> 
> :ms NCRM


Glad you like the bands and thanks for the well-wishes. Wife was due Saturday but the baby seems to want to hold on just a bit. I'll keep you all posted!

Hope you get good use out of those bands!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This was a great thread. I have an insurance agency and I am gonna make some cigars up to give out to my clients on the course and so forth.

Thanks for putting bug in my ear.
:w


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> This was a great thread. I have an insurance agency and I am gonna make some cigars up to give out to my clients on the course and so forth.
> 
> Thanks for putting bug in my ear.
> :w


RPB67, if you need any help with your bands, let me know. I'm always willing to give it a go.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

For TxMatt and BRIGIT!

Well, can't upoload the pic so TxMATT, PM me!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/Brigit.jpg


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Looks great Jeof, THANKS! email sent


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, having gone through this entire thread, and saving many of the designs, I feel a needy request... Could someone (anyone!) design a cigar band based around the name 'malefice' (Definition here) with suitable, well, I don't know... 'cyber-metal' art... if you know who they are, think Fear Factory meets Pantera....


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Lumpold,

Let me know if this works for ya!

http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/MALEFICE.jpg


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Lumpold,
> 
> Let me know if this works for ya!
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/MALEFICE.jpg


You know... if you could see me know, you'd see an 18 stone guy on his knees, worshipping you.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> You know... if you could see me know, you'd see an 18 stone guy on his knees, worshipping you.


Worship is a bit strong, but I guess it's better than having an 18 stone guy hunting me down! 

Thanks for the kind words. I hope the band puts them to good use!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Worship is a bit strong, but I guess it's better than having an 18 stone guy hunting me down!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I hope the band puts them to good use!


 The psychosis side effect wore off after half an hour or so... I'd barely got out the front door to hunt you down, and all I wanted to do was stare at the band... j/k


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

This one was commissioned but never used:

http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/hot_ash_01_fpo.jpg


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

It's been a good run. Whole lotta views for this one and I thank you all. Think it's finally time to put this thread to rest? If so, I'm gonna try to lighten the load on PDS's servers and delete the images I've got stored on here. :r


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

OK, most of the pics are now cleared out to save on space and thus all the bands I've done so far are indexed below for you all to mock 

http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/1F1FAN.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/AALMETER_PITT.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/ALTBIER.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/APPLE.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/ARMY.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/BENDER_02.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/BRUCE5_SOPRANOS.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/CLUB_STOGIE_01.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/CLUB_STOGIE_02.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/CORVAIR.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/COVENTRY_UCONN.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/D_GEN_MOTORHEAD.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/DANZIG.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/DARB85_OLIVET.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/DARTH.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/DEATHDEALER.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/DON_JEFE_UK.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/DUKE.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/FILLY.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/FLOYDP_COWBOYS.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/FLOYDP_USMC.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/GALAGA_FSU.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/HOLLYWOOD.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/HORRORVIEW_BEATLES.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/ICEHOG3.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/IOWA_ST.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/ITSTIM_ASH.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/JEFF_PENN_STATE.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/JU1C3R_MAN_U.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/LAS_XXX_GOODFELLAS.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/LEAFHOG_ARK.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/LOKI_01.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/LOKI_02.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/LONGHORNS.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/LOWLAND_LOUIE.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/LSU_TIGERS.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/MAGNO_02.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/MAGNO_03.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/MSFLOYDP_OU.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/MSFLOYDP_UVA.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/MSFLOYDP_YANKEES.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/PAUL_MAC.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/PDS.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/PINOYMAN_01.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/PINOYMAN_02.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/QUIXOTE_HOMER.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/RADAR_CARDINALS.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/RCKTS4_KHAT_PIE.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/RED_SOX.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/REN_STIMPY_02.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/SCOTTM_MARYLAND.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/STEEL_PACINO.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/TAR_HEELS.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/THE_DUTCH_VT.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/TOP_25_CIGAR_01.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/TOP_25_CIGAR_02.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/TOP_25_CIGAR_X.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/TROOPER_27_NJ.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/TSHAILER.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/VA_HERF.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/WETTERHORN.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/WILLYGT_SCARFACE.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/XXX.jpg


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You're a good man Charlie Brown


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Might as well revive this as well :r

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3315


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, Cigma. Those are totally awesome. You do great work.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Some of the ones that went missing with the kablooie:


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Psygardelic


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

This is the DogWatch Social Club band for my favoite podcast. 

An ALL NEW band to debut soon IMMEDIATELY after the Football season. MsFloydp knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Been a while... but this went to the Club Stogie Fantasy Footall League champ, I believe.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Good job on the bands


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

CIGma_Chi said:


> OK, most of the pics are now cleared out to save on space and thus all the bands I've done so far are indexed below for you all to mock
> 
> Hey Cigma is it posible to purchase some of these bands and if so how much. PM me and let me know. thanks
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/jeofvita/GALAGA_FSU.jpg


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> CIGma_Chi said:
> 
> 
> > OK, most of the pics are now cleared out to save on space and thus all the bands I've done so far are indexed below for you all to mock
> ...


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Very cool bands CIGma. You've got some talent there.

Doc


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Jeof is one talented gorilla for sure. I always enjoy looking at these, great work my friend.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Very cool bands CIGma. You've got some talent there.
> 
> Doc


Thanks for the kind words Doc! And might I add, I enjoy perusing your site from time to time. You're one knowledgeable herfmeister.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Jeof is one talented gorilla for sure. I always enjoy looking at these, great work my friend.


Mark!

Long time no chat my friend! Thanks again (as always) for your kindness. Looking forward to possibly virtu-herfing with ya in the near future!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

For our resident HTC MC and Red Wings fan...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> For our resident HTC MC and Red Wings fan...


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. Thanks for that!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

By special request:


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

that Scarface one is cool as hell


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

These are awsome!! Great work!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

CIGma_Chi said:


> By special request:


*DAMMMMMMMNNNNNNN......you do GREAT work, SHIPMATE!!!*

 :u  :u


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

Chi,

Is there one for the Denver Broncos?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

CIGma_Chi said:


> By special request:


The Navy one is awesome... hmmm, can you do one for the Submarine Force


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I think I now know what I'm doing as handouts at my wedding. 

I'm going to create a band and put them on all the cigars I hand out that night.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey gang,

Thanks for the kind words. As for the newest requests, gimme a day or so and I'll see what I can whip up.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

These are really cool!! You have some crazy talent.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice Jeof! Thanks for sharing your talent!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

can you create a Godfather one?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks gang!

These are the bands on tap:

Denver Broncos
Submarine Force
The Godfather
The CCGS

Keep your eyes peeled this weekend


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

You Rock!


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

How about a COAST GUARD one??


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

dawgboy said:


> How about a COAST GUARD one??


Heck dawgboy, that one you're using in your Avatar looks pretty good to me.

Not sure how he would do one for the Coast Guard though...not sure how the low end of a swimming pool would look in one of these bands!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

squid said:


> Heck dawgboy, that one you're using in your Avatar looks pretty good to me.
> 
> Not sure how he would do one for the Coast Guard though...not sure how the low end of a swimming pool would look in one of these bands!


:r :r good one....wait a minute.....I'm a Coastie from the great white north:al


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :r :r good one....wait a minute.....I'm a Coastie from the great white north:al


Now THAT is funny, Old Sailor!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, I've got a special request...could I get one with the Mr. Yuck sticker on it. I would love to print that out and stick it on some of my dog rockets!!

Thanks!!


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

squid said:


> Heck dawgboy, that one you're using in your Avatar looks pretty good to me.
> 
> Not sure how he would do one for the Coast Guard though...not sure how the low end of a swimming pool would look in one of these bands!


:r :r How do I respond to that..........:sl


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

The Dutch said:


> Chi,
> 
> Is there one for the Denver Broncos?


There is now


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

dawgboy said:


> How about a COAST GUARD one??


Hope this works


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

One more for tonight, more tomorrow


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Most excellent , Thanks


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Hope this works











Thanks I like it


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Gotta say, dawgboy, that does sure look purty! But, them crossed anchors, are they on loan from the Navy. When your boats are sitting in shallow water and can't get out until high tide...you guys probably don't need anchors!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

CIGma...another great band--that Coastie one! Believe it brought a tear to dawgboy's eyes!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Chi,
Do you have anything with a Beagle or a Boxer?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

squid said:


> Gotta say, dawgboy, that does sure look purty! But, them crossed anchors, are they on loan from the Navy. When your boats are sitting in shallow water and can't get out until high tide...you guys probably don't need anchors!


:r :r o


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> The Navy one is awesome... hmmm, can you do one for the Submarine Force


This was a tough one to track down. I hope this is close ...


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> can you create a Godfather one?


An offer I can't refuse ...


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

squid said:


> Gotta say, dawgboy, that does sure look purty! But, them crossed anchors, are they on loan from the Navy. When your boats are sitting in shallow water and can't get out until high tide...you guys probably don't need anchors!


Ok Ok We don't really need anchors, we are always out doing something, no mooring for us! Between providing security for the Navy, protecting the Homeland, and taking care of NAVY wives we have little time to cast Anchor.

no Anchors away here, Only weigh the Anchor....:r


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> An offer I can't refuse ...


awsome band, thanks


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

CIGma_Chi said:


> This was a tough one to track down. I hope this is close ...


Thanks... I am sure there are a few bubbleheads here who will enjoy this one...


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Thanks... I am sure there are a few bubbleheads here who will enjoy this one...


CIGma...Great looking band! You captured them two carps eating out of a shitcan just right for them bubbleheads! Great job...considering the community you had to work with!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

dawgboy said:


> Ok Ok We don't really need anchors, we are always out doing something, no mooring for us! Between providing security for the Navy, protecting the Homeland, and taking care of NAVY wives we have little time to cast Anchor.
> 
> no Anchors away here, Only weigh the Anchor....:r


Dawgboy... LMFAO! What did it take, 3 coasties to come up with that response?

I must say...if you guys were "taking care" of them NAVY wives....then, hell, you didn't do a good job of it....SHE'S STILL WITH ME, DAMMIT! 

As far as "security for the Navy and the HOMELAND" It just hit me tonight that I guess you guys might indeed be the equivalent of "rent-a-cops" handling the security while the "Big Boys" do the grunt work! Thanks for the reminder to tip the guards next time I see them! 

Squid


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r THIS IS GETTIN GOOD:r :r o


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

squid said:


> Dawgboy... LMFAO! What did it take, 3 coasties to come up with that response?
> 
> I must say...if you guys were "taking care" of them NAVY wives....then, hell, you didn't do a good job of it....SHE'S STILL WITH ME, DAMMIT!
> 
> ...


They don't need no anchors because the water isn't that deep...


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> They don't need no anchors because the water isn't that deep...


:r

Think you may be on to something Drifty....does a Jon Boat count as a "ship" in the Coast Guard? Are you feeling the love yet, dawgboy??


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

For Justinphilly:


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> For Justinphilly:


With a minor fix


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Gary over at cigars.about.com just posted an article about making your very own custom cigar bands:

http://cigars.about.com/

Scroll down to the second article to read on...


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool seeing those custom cigar bands... nice work, y'all! :ss


----------



## Illustrated Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah. Real Cool custom cigar bands... Have u ever made some with a mason theme??? Would love to see that


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

I think that we have all dreamed of having our own line! most of us have probably drew sketches of our band, but nothing like what you have here. nice stuff! slap those puppies on an opus x and id buy it!

of course that would be illegal but hey!


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

It's cool this thread was revived and I'm glad I stumbled across it. Being duly inspired, here's my attempt to combine two interests! Mopars and Cigars!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

CCCigar said:


> It's cool this thread was revived and I'm glad I stumbled across it. Being duly inspired, here's my attempt to combine two interests! Mopars and Cigars!


MOVE OVER, PEOPLE ARE RACING!

Sorry, had to. I know a lot of SRT-4 guys and always get a kick out of "MOPAR". :r

Awesome band designs, although it took me a bit to find the link to all of them.


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

wilblake said:


> MOVE OVER, PEOPLE ARE RACING!
> 
> Sorry, had to. I know a lot of SRT-4 guys and always get a kick out of "MOPAR". :r


SRT-4! Here's mine!


----------



## Illustrated Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Could someone of u guys please help me make a band with this??? My lodges symbol


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

Finished product. I think I like the one on the foot a little better. $0.49 for a sheet of 28 at Kinko's. 
Please excuse the crappy glue job on the side shot.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Illustrated Man said:


> Could someone of u guys please help me make a band with this??? My lodges symbol


Didn't even think anyone looked at this thread anymore LOL!

It's been a while gang. HAPPY NEW YEAR! I know I keep saying I'll try to stop by more ... but you try finding time to post with a 2.5 year old running your life LOL!

Illustrated Man, I hope this is close. Its been a while


----------



## Illustrated Man (Jan 14, 2006)

WOW!!! That is so cool!!! :tu Thanks alot man!!! i own you one :ss


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Too cool. I especially like the death dealer and the vader one..."made a long time ago...in a galaxy far, far away":tu


----------

